# Kitty



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

I will take my time with this thread and post pictures from when I first met you and became acquainted with you. Please bear with me as I go through my photos :wiggle


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

August 28, 2010
I can't seem to find any in 2008-09, these are the earliest pictures I have.


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

August 31, 2010









February 6, 2011


----------



## IloveKitty (May 29, 2015)

December 24, 2010









October 1, 2010


----------

